# Klonopin and Fatigue



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Klonopin keeps me from panicking about my DP too much but I am just sooooooo tired. I fall asleep right when I get home and then its still hard to wake up the next morning. Right now I want to read a book but I can't keep my eyes open. Anyone have any suggestions? My doctor gave me provigil for this problem before but that made my thoughts race which made me panicky.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I have the same problem, and even now that I'm down to half my usual dose of Klonopin, I feel more awake but I just can't get enough sleep/have no energy...morning time is horrible! My psych said it's not the klonopin, those were signs of depression, and he suggested adding an AD (not me, no thanks!) are you on an AD?

personally since i know long term use of klonopin *causes* depression, my only solution is coming off of it entirely...or of course, maybe someday i'll give up and take another pill.

-ru


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes I'm also on prozac. I didn't know long term use of klonopin could cause depression. I've tried goin off my meds entirely but I was even worse off mentally.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I was in a very bad shape last week when I made another Klonopin cut. It's hard...



Dr. Ashton said:


> Depression, emotional blunting. Long-term benzodiazepine users, like alcoholics and barbiturate-dependent patients, are often depressed, and the depression may first appear during prolonged benzodiazepine use. Benzodiazepines may both cause and aggravate depression, possibly by reducing the brain's output of neurotransmitters such as serotonin and norepinephrine (noradrenaline).


----------

